# snd-hda-intel - where in the kernel?

## dman777

Where is snd-hda-intel in the kernel these days? I look in the alsa -> pci sound devices and it wasn't there. Need it for my Dell e6430 laptop

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Dell_Latitude_E6x00#Audio

```
Linux Kernel Configuration: Sound card

Device Drivers  --->

    <M> Sound card support  --->

        <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

            [*] PCI sound devices  --->

                <M> Intel HD Audio

                [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

In menu config press "/" key and search snd_hda_intel

```
   Symbol: SND_HDA_INTEL [=y]               

   Type  : tristate                       

   Prompt: HD Audio PCI      

     Location:                                    

       -> Device Drivers                                        

         -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                   

           -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=y])

   (1)       -> HD-Audio                                                   

     Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:10                               

     Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=y] && SND_PCI [=y]

     Selects: SND_HDA [=y]
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dman777,

The kernel search says

```
  ┌──────────────────────────── Search Results ─────────────────────────────┐

  │ Symbol: SND_HDA_INTEL [=m]                                              │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: HD Audio PCI                                                    │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Sound card support (SOUND [=y])                                │  

  │         -> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (SND [=m])                 │  

  │ (1)       -> HD-Audio                                                   │  

  │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:10                                   │  

  │   Depends on: SOUND [=y] && !M68K && !UML && SND [=m] && SND_PCI [=y]   │  

  │   Selects: SND_HDA [=m]  
```

----------

## marax_faraii

```
(1)       -> HD-Audio   
```

----------

## eccerr0r

Not sure why they moved it outside of PCI and to the top level of ALSA...

then again just about all new machines use this now it seems, if you don't have an add-on board?

----------

